# where to buy medical supplies w/o script?



## 1sttimemom

Just a question that came up recently for me due to having an ill pet that needed hydration. I was wondering if there is any place to buy IV fluids such as normal saline or lactated ringers without having a script. This stuff is actually pretty cheap but requires a script from every place I know to buy from. 

I do almost all my own vet care for our animals as we simply can't afford a vet for everything that comes up. Having fluids to hydrate is often one of the ways to save a weak animal's life. Please no flames...I worked for a vet yrs ago and have been a nurse for over 10 yrs now. Giving a barn cat antibiotics & subQ fluids is easy peasy for me!


----------



## Belfrybat

Try here:
http://www.atlanticmedsupply.com/iv-supplies/baxter-lactated-ringers-injectable-1000ml/

This is a link from an older blog, so don't know if they still sell without a script.

I also found it here: http://pet-supplies.drsfostersmith.com/search?af=type%3Aproduct&view=grid&w=lactated%20ringers%20solution&visitorID=&cartcount=0&wishcount=0&subtotal=0.00&division=


----------



## 1sttimemom

The Foster Smith site requires a script. The other one I didn't see any info for a script but their shipping was super high.


----------



## ct01r

Can you talk to your vet about meds? Ours will work with us and will give/sell us srynges and other supplies that would probably raise eyebrows had they not know us. If you're providing the care, your vet might sell you the meds needed, especially if they know your background. Also, Petmed.com sells prescription meds, but I don't know if they have what you need. Your vet will have to fax the prescription to them. Curt


----------



## unregistered353870

I think it's illegal to sell without a prescription (no idea why) so you probably need a friendly vet. In my experience large animal vets are much more willing to write prescriptions for stocking up to do your own vet work.


----------



## 1sttimemom

I will have to ask our vet again for diff items. I have gotten scripts for things like banamine and ace, etc for the occasional colic or injured horse. I keep that stuff on hand but never thought about keep hydration fluids until now. Here in Co you can buy needles and syringes w/o script at any farm store.


----------



## terri9630

Around here people just go to Mexico. No prescriptions needed.


----------



## unregistered353870

> Here in Co you can buy needles and syringes w/o script at any farm store.


Same here, but the IV fluid is considered a drug for some reason.


----------



## tab

Www.dealmed.com
I bought some saline solution, cannot remember if I bought lactated ringers there. I have lots of kitties and when the geriatric ones get feeling bad a dose of sub q fluids do wonders. This reminds me I should probably replenish.


----------



## simi-steading

Vet supply that sells ringers.. EDIT: NEVER MIND.. I see now they require a prescription.. but still a place to get them fairly cheap if you have a prescription.

http://www.kvsupply.com/lactated-ri...plastic-bag/&gclid=CMGurs-YpLwCFfM7Ogodu1gAgA

I've got a friend that makes real good friends with doctors and nurses, and manages to get his hands on stuff that blows my mind.. He's got medical preps that would make a small clinic blush.. I'm just glad he's on my side, and considers our farm as his bug-out place..


----------



## sewserious

problem solved for me! Youngest DD leaves for basic training in Army Reserves as a MEDIC!


----------



## davel745

Nevada turned me on to this site alldaychemest.com I have bought some things from them mostly antibiotics and the are ok.


----------



## Tommy Lee

email [email protected]


----------



## Forcast

davel745 said:


> Nevada turned me on to this site alldaychemest.com I have bought some things from them mostly antibiotics and the are ok.


Fish suppy . sites you can get a few different types of antibiotic. I keep them on hand for me and pets.


----------



## keenataz

Forcast said:


> Fish suppy . sites you can get a few different types of antibiotic. I keep them on hand for me and pets.



It's weird. I did the same. But we gave an antibiotic to our dog and she had an allergic reaction. A emergency vet visit and $600 later she was fine


----------



## JeepHammer

In our state (don't know about yours...) Livestock owners are allowed to buy vet supplies once your vet puts you on the list.
Oral meds you have to sign for, no vet required, fluids and hypodermic needles need a vet OK or prescription.

Owning a syringe isn't illegal here, it's the hypodermic needle (metal needle) is what you can't own without a vet OK or prescription.


----------



## no really

In my state you can go to nearly any feed store buy needles and syringes.

Yep, check your state regulations.


----------



## muleskinner2

I buy needles and syringes in bulk, boxes of one hundred. But where I live we don't hand them out for free to the junkies. We buy all of our antibiotics and vacines in bulk and keep them on hand. I think my wife orders them from Vet Supply, but they won't ship to some states.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

no really said:


> In my state you can go to nearly any feed store buy needles and syringes.


Here too.
The only thing "restricted" aside from prescription medications is some antibiotic feed additives.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

JeepHammer said:


> Owning a syringe isn't illegal here, it's the hypodermic needle (metal needle) is what you can't own without a vet OK or prescription.


It's not illegal unless you intend to use it for illegal drugs.

https://codes.findlaw.com/in/title-16-health/in-code-sect-16-42-19-18.html



> Sec. 18 . (a) A person may not possess *with intent* to:
> 
> (1) violate this chapter;  or
> 
> (2) commit an offense described in IC 35-48-4;
> 
> a hypodermic syringe or needle or an instrument adapted for the use of a controlled substance or legend drug by injection in a human being.


*"Indiana Code 35-48-4-8.3 – Possession of Paraphernalia*

A person who knowingly or intentionally possesses an instrument, a device, or another object *that the person intends to use for*:
introducing into the person’s body a controlled substance;
testing the strength, effectiveness, or purity of a controlled substance; or
enhancing the effect of a controlled substance

commits a Class C misdemeanor in Indiana. However, the offense is a Class A misdemeanor if the person has a prior unrelated judgment or conviction under this section.

This section does not apply to a rolling paper.

*INDIANA POSSESSION OF A SYRINGE LAW*
*Indiana Code 16-42-19-18 – Possession or control of hypodermic needles.*

A person who possesses *with intent to violate this chapter*; or commit an offense described in IC 35-48-4; a hypodermic syringe or needle or an instrument adapted for the use of a controlled substance or legend drug by injection in a human being commits a Level 6 Felony."


----------



## kalmara

you can make your own Saline Solution & Ringers solution -


----------



## oldasrocks

Boy would I be in trouble in Indiana! You ought to see our prep supplies.


----------



## remmettn

It sounds funny but were to find medical supplies on that bad day.

The TSA at the airport they have examination gloves, rubbing Alcohol and

Handheld Metal Detectors (useful in finding bullets in your body when you don’t have x-rays)


----------



## robin416

I'd be really surprised if your vet refused to supply you with at least one bag of saline. I don't remember why mine gave me a bag but I used it up on different stuff.


----------



## Wolf mom

worldpetexpress.net

Canadian vet pharmacy. I was looking for heart worm prevention that can only be bought in the US with a prescription and ran across this site. Good luck.


----------



## b81kal

We supply medical equipment directly from PharmaLife Labs
www.vitamincvial.blogspot.com


----------



## Pony

In our neck of the woods, you can buy injectable antibiotics, syringes, and needles at the feed stores.

A friendly vet can help with other necessities.


----------



## TxGypsy

Mexico. Make a trip and get dental work done are a fraction of the price and stock up on meds at the same time. You'll save a ton.
Recent example.....inhalers that are over $100 each I buy for $2.50 in Mexico. There are veterinary supply stores that have everything!
Antibiotics for people technically require a prescription but in reality you go to the Doc in a Box next door and pay a 35 peso fee for the prescription....about $1.60. Last antibiotic I bought was cipro. It was $3 for a full series. So less than $5 total.


----------



## RenaissanceMan

TxMex said:


> Mexico. Make a trip and get dental work done are a fraction of the price and stock up on meds at the same time. You'll save a ton.
> Recent example.....inhalers that are over $100 each I buy for $2.50 in Mexico. There are veterinary supply stores that have everything!
> Antibiotics for people technically require a prescription but in reality you go to the Doc in a Box next door and pay a 35 peso fee for the prescription....about $1.60. Last antibiotic I bought was cipro. It was $3 for a full series. So less than $5 total.


VERY interesting idea. It's a very long trip from Michigan though, and I can't imagine CBP is going to like that you've got a buffet of meds in your car if they notice. Granted, none of it is illegal to possess, unless you're going to a different supply house than veterinary, but they can still have questions. Have you ever had to answer them, and if so, how hard was it to make them let you take your buffet home?


----------



## TxGypsy

RenaissanceMan said:


> VERY interesting idea. It's a very long trip from Michigan though, and I can't imagine CBP is going to like that you've got a buffet of meds in your car if they notice. Granted, none of it is illegal to possess, unless you're going to a different supply house than veterinary, but they can still have questions. Have you ever had to answer them, and if so, how hard was it to make them let you take your buffet home?


As long as it isn't a controlled substance they can't really say anything. If you have huge quantities that could be considered enough for resale they might be able to say something. If several people go down at the same time you can bring back more.
I've moved back to the US with a tote full of Mexican prescriptions and nothing was said.

Make the trip pay for itself if you need dental work done. Dental is so much cheaper there that you can easily pay for a nice trip, spend a week on the beach, get dental work done and still save a ton of money over having it done in the US.


----------



## RenaissanceMan

TxMex said:


> As long as it isn't a controlled substance they can't really say anything. If you have huge quantities that could be considered enough for resale they might be able to say something. If several people go down at the same time you can bring back more.
> I've moved back to the US with a tote full of Mexican prescriptions and nothing was said.
> 
> Make the trip pay for itself if you need dental work done. Dental is so much cheaper there that you can easily pay for a nice trip, spend a week on the beach, get dental work done and still save a ton of money over having it done in the US.


Hilariously, I do need dental work. Can you recommend a good dentist?


----------



## TxGypsy

RenaissanceMan said:


> Hilariously, I do need dental work. Can you recommend a good dentist?


Actually I do but not on the border. Dr Wendy Kramer in Mazatlán is very good and speaks fluent English. 
There is an international airport in Mazatlán.


----------



## Danaus29

RenaissanceMan said:


> Hilariously, I do need dental work. Can you recommend a good dentist?


Get hold of @Nevada. He has a list if Mexican dentists.


----------



## RenaissanceMan

TxMex said:


> Actually I do but not on the border. Dr Wendy Kramer in Mazatlán is very good and speaks fluent English.
> There is an international airport in Mazatlán.


Since I don't fly commercial, and can't afford private, I drive everywhere. Mazatlan is close enough to the border that if I'm already driving 2000 miles, what's another 400?

With a name like Wendy Kramer I'd imagine she was an expatriate from an English-speaking country, or perhaps had an American dad. I'm less concerned about a dentist who speaks English (I do know a little Spanish) and more concerned about a dentist who is honorable and actually cares about his/her craft instead of making a quick buck off a foreigner they will likely never see again.


----------



## TxGypsy

RenaissanceMan said:


> Since I don't fly commercial, and can't afford private, I drive everywhere. Mazatlan is close enough to the border that if I'm already driving 2000 miles, what's another 400?
> 
> With a name like Wendy Kramer I'd imagine she was an expatriate from an English-speaking country, or perhaps had an American dad. I'm less concerned about a dentist who speaks English (I do know a little Spanish) and more concerned about a dentist who is honorable and actually cares about his/her craft instead of making a quick buck off a foreigner they will likely never see again.


I'm not sure how she got the name. She is not like some of the border dentists. She has an excellent reputation and I'd guess that half of her clients are expats. Mazatlán is a big snowbird destination. She's my dentist. 
I also have an absolutely excellent optometrist there. 
I wait until I'm down there to get things like that done. I lived there for 3 years and would be there now if I didn't need specialized medical care that I can't get there.
I drive too 😁


----------



## muleskinner2

Bearfootfarm said:


> It's not illegal unless you intend to use it for illegal drugs.


And just who determines someone's intent?


----------



## muleskinner2

Bearfootfarm said:


> adapted for the use of a controlled substance


 How do you "adapt" a syringe for use with a controlled substance?


----------



## Danaus29

muleskinner2 said:


> And just who determines someone's intent?





muleskinner2 said:


> How do you "adapt" a syringe for use with a controlled substance?


Don't expect any answers.


----------



## Smoke56

Not reading every post but Jase Medical . com sell antibiotics, might be pricey but they take care of things.


----------



## RenaissanceMan

muleskinner2 said:


> And just who determines someone's intent?





Danaus29 said:


> Don't expect any answers.


I'll bite lol. In a court of law, if you possess the syringe and an injectable item at the same time, it will be presumed that you intended to use them together. I imagine adapted was a misspeak.


----------



## Hiro

Danaus29 said:


> Don't expect any answers.


----------



## muleskinner2

RenaissanceMan said:


> I'll bite lol. In a court of law, if you possess the syringe and an injectable item at the same time, it will be presumed that you intended to use them together. I imagine adapted was a misspeak.


As a Deputy I often arrested people for drug paraphernalia. This could be a pipe, a roach clip, or syringe. In order for any of these to qualify as drug paraphernalia they had to show signs of being used. So a new clean pipe, syringe, or clip was not paraphernalia and therefore not illegal.


----------



## RenaissanceMan

muleskinner2 said:


> As a Deputy I often arrested people for drug paraphernalia. This could be a pipe, a roach clip, or syringe. In order for any of these to qualify as drug paraphernalia they had to show signs of being used. So a new clean pipe, syringe, or clip was not paraphernalia and therefore not illegal.


Well good! That's an even higher standard of evidence than I expected. So while the law states intention, the evidence of intention was actually evidence of commission. Obviously you didn't use it for drugs by accident. Also, you're tricky lol. Checking to make sure we knew.


----------



## noracan222

1sttimemom said:


> Just a question that came up recently for me due to having an ill pet that needed hydration. I was wondering if there is anyplace to buy IV fluids such as normal saline or lactated ringers with out having a script. This stuff is actually pretty cheap but requires a script from everyplace I know to buy from. I do almost all my own vet care for our animals as we simply can't afford a vet for everything that comes up. Having fluids to hydrate is often one of the ways to save a weak animals life. Please no flames...I worked for a vet yrs ago and have been a nurse for over 10 yrs now. Giving a barn cat antibiotics & subQ fluids is easy peasy for me! eep:


----------



## noracan222

no script needed if you buy from India.


----------



## Forcast

noracan222 said:


> no script needed if you buy from India.


Can you share the pharmacy info. Found one in Canada the shipping time is a month. Ofcourse it may not really be In Canada.


----------



## MoonRiver

Two potential problems with India. 

Be really, really sure it is a reputable mail-order pharmacy. Many people have received fake drugs.
Especially for drugs like Ivermectin, the FDA has been seizing packages.


----------

